# Dropping the big load



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....sounds like we are going to get clobbered. TWO storms coming the next 4 days. Just depends on how long they sit in one place. Could be talking feet of snow with winds gusting to 50-60 mph and blizzard conditions. Won't be many HS football games in the eastern part of ND or western Mn. on Friday night. We cancelled our annual pheasant hunting trip this coming weekend.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Stay safe !!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Pretty much every rain storm went around my county this summer.... I expect the same of this storm......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman......sounds like you could get a couple of feet in Jamestown. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My contacts out there said they got about 10 inches in the south central part of the state.

Hope it doesn't become a sloppy mess for the farmers and getting crops out.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Shut down beets and potatoes here. I'm not sure how beans are gonna survive this wet snow. gonna push them right down on the ground.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I'm not sure how beans are gonna survive this wet snow. gonna push them right down on the ground.


That is what I was afraid of hearing. Knocking all of the pods off or just pushing the whole plant to the ground.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Bailed out of Ashley Wednesday afternoon. Back in UP Michigan. Rain here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Talked to one of the farmers in the SW where we hunt. He figures they got about 1 foot. With the wind......the snow is level with the top of the CRP and the flowers and corn have drifts as high as the tops of them. Pheasants will not be in winter habitat and when this happened a few years ago....the dogs found all kinds of dead birds under it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman......sounds like you could get a couple of feet in Jamestown. :eyeroll:


We had 14 inches a couple of hours ago when I cleaned the driveway. Since then we have had another couple of inches. I'm guessing we will make it to 20 inches anyway. I don't think I can make it to either of my deer stands since they are on a road with no maintenance and my new knees are not going to carry me through the two feet of snow where they are. I may go check them out Monday and see how close I can get. I am guessing about two miles.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How are your knees by the way? Mined still aren't where they should be,even after 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very slow progress to begin with because I had a blood clot in December and couldn't take my Celebrix with blood thinner. June 20 I started taking my antiinflamatory (Celebrix) again and things improved.

I still have a hard time getting boots off. I can only bend my legs about 120 degrees. I was hoping to get to 135. The right knee gives me the most trouble. Most days I have to walk down stairs like a little kid. Right foot first, then the left to the same step. Fun fun.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Harvest is going to suck.....


----------

